# It makes me sad...



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

To know Bobby Cox of the Atlanta Braves is retiring...  Just won't be the same without him next season.

I just found out, been outta the loop for a whille.


----------



## duckyp0o77 (Dec 5, 2008)

love me some bobby cox!! i was a die hard braves fan in the 90's when i was in middle school & high school hehe.. i had the "four aces" on my wall Smoltz, Glavin, Maddox, & Avery. I named my son Avery after Steve Avery. i had a HUGE crush on mih hehe.


& saw him get thrown out last night lol


----------

